# Rolex Strap



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

Don't know if this is the place to ask this, so please bin if it's out of line...

I've a s/s sub bracelet with a few links off my 80's sub. I'm never going to put it back on [always been a Nato boy] or sell the watch, so was wondering how much i should sell it for?

Cheers


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Keep it. You might change your mind one day


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I agree, its good to keep the original strap with the watch. My initial thought was £500, and a quick search seems to confirm that's a fair price, there's a couple on ebay for £550 and £450 and chrono24 parts has some priced a little higher but looking unworn.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2016)

Keep it. If you ever decide to sell the watch, the value is in having the original bracelet.

A number of years ago I bought a 5508 from a friend, the bracelet was a replacement, when I asked what happened to the original bracelet and if he still had it, the reply was:

"The original bracelet broke, it would have cost a lot to have it repaired...so I threw it out..."

You would think that the fact it was original and expensive to fix would register and encourage the owner to keep it, but no, he threw it in the garbage.

Keep it!


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Deffo keep it... Things change and you might want to sell it or even pass it on one day


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks Chaps

I could do with the cash at moment as dog tried to disembowel herself on fence last week and the vet lasered my Visa card!

plus the watch is my daily wear, is quite scratched and highly 'patinated' - I work in stone and metal - would cost too much to get it as shiny as the bracelet, Watches are for wearing not for watching...


----------

